# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  'Sốt đất' khắp khu vực nào không ngừng tăng nhất?

## tenten

report môi trường quý 1/2021 mà trang Batdongsan.com.vn vừa ra mắt, các phòng có giá bán rao bán đất không nghỉ vọt, thiết lập mặt bằng giá chỉ còn mới. rất có thể kể đến như: hòa bình (tăng 102%), Ba Vì (tăng 75%), Hưng Yên (tăng 26%), Thái Nguyên (tăng 15%)…

tại khu vực phía Nam, vùng TP. HCM, giá chỉ đất tại Cần Giờ đã đẩy mạnh 23% so với quý I/2020. bên cạnh đó, giá khu đất trên Biên Hoà, nhà Bè cũng ghi nhận mức rao bán không nghỉ tầm 16%.

báo cáo cũng chỉ ra nhiều địa điểm nhận được mối quan hệ rộng lớn của không ít quý khách như: Thái Nguyên tăng 50%, Bắc Giang không giảm 37%, độc lập không giảm 35%, Ba Vì không nghỉ 33%, Quốc Oai không ngừng 32%, Bắc Ninh không giảm 28%, Hải Dương không giảm 19% trong quý 1/2021 so với quý 4/2020. Chỉ số giá một số khu vực miền bắc cũng tăng lên. chính xác, hòa bình không ngừng 102%, Ba Vì không giảm 76%, Hưng Yên không ngừng 26%, Quốc Oai không giảm 20%, Thái Nguyên không nghỉ 15%.
tìm hiểu thêm : vị trí dự án Tây Đô Plaza có gì sức hút người tiêu dùng ?

trong lúc đó, ở miền trung bộ, các khu vực có được khối lượng tâm điểm không nghỉ đáng kể so với quý trước là Thanh Hóa (tăng 76%), Thành Phố Đà Nẵng (tăng 32%). môi trường TP Đà Nẵng đang được sắc nét sống đặc điểm Đất Lô Nền, Đất Nền dự án. miền nam bộ ghi nhận mức độ quan tâm Đất Nền, Đất Nền dự án tăng lên sống Kiên Giang (tăng 38%) và Bà Rịa – Vũng Tàu (tăng 24%).

phân tích và lý giải Lý Do diễn ra cơn sốt khu đất khắp khu vực, những chuyên gia nhận định và đánh giá cơ bản do 3 Vì Sao chính, chính là liên quan cho thông tin tin tức quy hoạch cũng như đi lên cơ sở ngày nay diễn ra những phòng khiến các người tiêu dùng mong muốn như thiết kế ven sông Hồng, thiết kế Đà Nẵng, xây dựng Thủ Đức lên TP. Hồ Chí Minh, một trong những huyện lên quận...

Thứ hai, đó là yếu tố mô hình lớn tích cực, dòng vốn đầu tư nước ngoài đổ mạnh vào phát triển công nghiệp kéo đi theo hạ tầng cơ sở tăng lên làm giá khu đất những chốn trũng ở nhiều địa phương tăng vọt; và ở đầu cuối phải kể đến là mẩu chuyện sốt khu đất còn góp phần bởi giới đầu nậu, đầu cơ, cò đất thổi giá chỉ.

báo cáo kinh tế xã hội của Tổng Cục thống kê nước ta (GSO) cho biết thêm, ngành kinh doanh BĐS Nhà Đất đất nước sẽ không giảm trưởng dương và có không ít bước tiến tích cực trong bối cảnh nền kinh tế vẫn "đóng cửa" do dịch COVID.



tìm hiểu thêm : căn nhà Tây Đô Plaza có giá bán ra sao ?

chính xác, vào quý I/2021, ngành kinh doanh BĐS Nhà Đất đã không nghỉ trưởng 3,59% đối với cùng kỳ trước kia. Số doanh nghiệp lớn ra đời mới mẻ của ngành hoạt động BĐS không giảm 27,1% đối với cùng kỳ năm trước. Vốn đầu tư trực tiếp quốc tế (FDI) thực hành quý I/2021 ước tính đạt 4,1 tỷ $, tăng 6,5% đối với cùng kỳ trước kia, bao gồm hoạt động kinh doanh Bất Động Sản Nhà Đất đạt 597,7 triệu $, tăng 47,4%. Vốn đầu tư vào nghành nghề Bất Động Sản băng qua cách thức góp vốn, mua cổ phần của nhà đầu tư quốc tế đạt 139,2 triệu $, giảm 11% so với quý I/2020.

tuy vậy, bức tranh đi lên của ngành BĐS Nhà Đất đang trở nên méo mó bởi nhiều cơn lốc đất diễn ra khắp trên cả nước. giá bán khu đất ở những địa phương, một số địa điểm gia tăng 1 cách đột biến khiến nên hiện tượng sốt ảo làm tác động đến điều khiển phát triển kinh tế - xã hội và triển khai dự án công trình đầu tư.

----------

